# SE Exam Code Standards not changing for Oct 2019 Exam



## David Connor SE (May 10, 2019)

Per NCEES chat...


----------



## Stewie (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful.


----------



## cal91 (May 10, 2019)

Hopefully this is irrelevant to most of us frequenting the board right now


----------



## Titleistguy (May 11, 2019)

That's good to know.  Thanks for the update Daivd.


----------



## GataGunna (Jun 27, 2019)

I can't take it in October. Knowing my luck, they'll change everything for April 2020.


----------

